# [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme



## Badt (1. Januar 2013)

*[User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*


*Mini Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*
*Inhalt
Einleitung und Danksagung
Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light
Phobya UC-1 Extreme
Testsystem und Testablauf
Testergebnisse
Fazit*
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Munter und mit Neujahrsgrüßen gehts auch 2013 weiter. Aus diesem Grund präsentiere ich euch heute ein kleines CPU-Kühler-Roundup, in dem der Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light gegen den schwergewichtigen Phobya UC-1 Extreme antritt. Auch wenn die beiden Kühler schon eine Weile auf dem Markt sind, so hab ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen trotzdem einen kleinen Test für euch zu wagen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Aquatuning, Phobya und Alphacool für die Bereitsstellung der Testsamples und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alphacool NexXoS XP³ Light*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alphacool ist mittlerweile ein alter Hase im Wasserkühlungsgeschäft, was sich auch in der Verarbeitung des hier vorliegenden Testsamples wiederspiegelt.  Insgesamt steckte Alphacool mehr als 14 Monate in die Entwicklung des NexXxoS XP³ um sich mit seinem Produkt von der Konkurrenz abzuheben. Ob sich dies ausgezahlt hat werden die folgenden Zeilen offenbaren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühler kommt in einer liebevoll aufgemachten aber informationsarmen Verpackung einher.  Lediglich der Name des Kühlers sowie der Firmenname zieren die recht dunkel gehaltene Pappschachtel. Im Inneren erwarten einen  ein in Moosgummi gebeteter Kühler samt Zubehör. Ein sicherer und schadenfreier Transport sind so garantiert. Der Kühler wird bereits vormontiert ausgeliefert. Neben dem Montagematerial gehört noch eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste mit zum Lieferumfang. Auch AMD-User kommen nicht zu kurz, neben einer Halterung für aktuelle Intersockel findet sich auch noch eine Halterung für AMD-Boards mit im Karton.
Es ist also alles für die Montage des Kühlers enthalten. Allerdings muss man auf eine Backplate verzichten.

*
Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Material setzt Alphacool neben der Kupferbodenplatte auf einen Deckel aus Polyoxymethylen, kurz POM. Dieser besondere Kunststoff zeichnet sich vorallem durch seine hohe Steifigkeit und seine thermische Stabilität aus und scheint damit das perfekte Material für ein Leichtgewicht, wie den NexXxoS XP³ Light zu sein. Gerade einmal 127gr bringt der Alphacool Kühler dadurch auf die Waage.

Am Kühlkörper selbst gibt es nichts zu beanstanden, die Verarbeitung befindet sich auf hohem Niveau. Die Oberfläche wirkt sehr wertig. Bei den Anschlüssen setzt Alphacool auf die bewährten G 1/4" Gewinde. Zwei kleine Prägungen auf der Oberseite des Deckels markieren dabei den Ein- und Ausgang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch untenrum gibt es nichts zu beanstanden. Die Bodenplatte ist aus Kupfer gefertigt und wurde auf Hochglanz poliert.

Weiter gehts mit dem Inneren des Kühlers. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Einspritzung setzt man auf eine azentrische Einspritzung, welche mit gegenläufigen Rückführungskanälen kombiniert wird. Dies soll der Steigerung der Kühlleistung dienen. Der NexXoS besitzt ein relativ großes Sammelbecken, welches über die gesamte Pinnstruktur des Kühlers geht. So wird das Wasser an allen Seiten aufgefangen und durch den Auslass wieder abtransportiert.
Die Innenseite der Bodenplatte ist mit einer Kreuzschlitzstruktur überzogen und bietet eine recht große Kühlfläche.
*Phobya UC-1 Extreme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Phobya ist kein Neuling am Wasserkühlermarkt. Mit dem Phobya UC-1 Extreme präsentiert der deutsche Hersteller dennoch eine kleine Sensation. Erstmalig in seiner Firmengeschichte stellt Phobya einen Kühler komplett aus Metall her. Was sich auch im Gewicht wiederspiegelt. Was der UC-1 Extreme so mit sich bringt erfahrt ihr in den nächsten Textteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kühler kommt in einer aufwendig aufgemachten aber auch wieder informationsarmen Verpackung zum Anwender.  Lediglich der Name des Kühlers sowie der Firmenname zieren die Pappschachtel. Im Inneren erwarten einen auch hier  ein in Moosgummi gebeteter Kühler samt Zubehör. Ein sicherer und schadenfreier Transport sind so garantiert. Der Kühler wird bereits vormontiert ausgeliefert. Neben dem Montagematerial gehört noch eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste mit zum Lieferumfang. AMD-User müssen an dieser Stelle leider auf einen anderen Kühler ausweichen, der Kühler ist nur kompatibel zu aktuellen Intel-Plattformen.
Es ist also alles für die Montage des Kühlers enthalten. Aber auch hier sucht man eine Backplate vergebens.

*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereits beim Auspacken des Kühler wird klar, hier wurde auf Kunststoff verzichtet. Phobya setzt auf einen verchromten Messingdeckel und eine Bodenplatte aus Kupfer. Das spiegelt sich auch im Gewicht wieder. 275gr bringt der kleine Klotz auf die Waage und ist damit mehr als doppelt so schwer wie der Alphacool Konkurrent.
Der Messingdeckel weiß durchaus zu gefallen, die Verarbeitung ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Auf der glatten Oberfläche sucht man Kratzer vergebens, gute Arbeit Phobya. Bei den Anschlüssen setzt auch Phobya auf die bewährten G 1/4" Gewinde. Zwei kleine Pfeile auf der Oberseite des Deckels markieren dabei den Ein- und Ausgang.
Untenrum zeigt sich hier das gleiche Bild wie beim Alphacool NexXxoS XP³, eine auf Hochglanz polierte Kupferbodenplatte.

Auch beim Phobya geht es mit dem Kühlerinneren weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einspritzung unterschiedet sich komplett vom NexXxoS XP³ Light. Gleich ins Auge fällt das kleine schwarze Kunststoffblättchen, welches in die Bodenplatte eingelassen ist. Diese sogenannte Waveplate wurde von Phobya entwickelt. Die Einspritzung drückt das Wasser so also durch Waveplate durch die hauchdünnen Rillen. Das Wasser tritt nur an zwei Stellen wieder aus und gelangt so ins Sammelbecken wo es dann abtransportiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte ist mit hauchdünnen Rillen durchzogen, welche das Wasser abtransportierten. Die Kühlfläche ist auch hier recht groß.
*Testsystem und Testablauf*

Die Kühlen fanden beide Einzug in meinen Rechner. Um vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu liefern waren die Umgebungs- und Hardwarebedingungen stets die Gleichen. Ein Intel Core i5 2500k welcher bei 4,5Ghz mit 1,262V befeuert wird sorgt für die benötigte Abwärme.

Folgend sind die technischen Details aufgelistet.

*Hardware: *


Mainboard: AsRock Extreme 4 P67
Prozessor: Intel i5-2500K @ 4.5 GHZ mit 1,26 Vcore (24/7 Setting)
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 1.5 Volt
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 670 OC @ 1250 Core / 3600 VRam
Soundkarte: Creative Fatality X-Fi
SSD: Crucial M4 128 GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
Netzteil: Corsair TX 750M



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wasserkühlung:*


Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T+ Phobya Deckel
AGB: Primochill Myriad
Durchflussmesser: Aquacomputer HF DFM
Verschlauchung: Masterkleer 13/10
Verschraubungen und Winkel: Alphacool
CPU-Kühler: Phobya UC-1 Extreme
Grafikkarten-Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller X3 680 LT Hole Edition + Backplate
Deckel: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm Radiator
Boden: Phobya Charger V2 480mm Radiator

*
Kreislauf:*


Phobya Balancer 250 Black Nickel
Phobya Temperatursensor
Laiing DDC 1T
Phobya G-Changer 480 V.2
Aquacomputer DFM HF
Grafikkarte ( Watercool X³ 680 LT)
CPU-Kühler
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm
4 x Alphacool Winkel 90°
*Testablauf:*
Für den Test wurde die Cpu 30 Minuten lang mit Prime 95 belastet. Der Prime-Wert wurde dabei auf 12k fixiert um Schwankungen im Testablauf auszuschließen. Auch wurden der bestimmte fixe Wert von 12k gewählt, da dieser in nur kurzer Zeit hohe Temperaturen erzeugt. Die Lüfter der Radiatoren wurden während des gesamten Tests auf 5V fixiert, was sich in einer Drehzahl von ca. 830 Umdrehungen pro Minute äußert.
*Testergebnisse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Durchfluss dominiert der Kühler von Alphacool eindeutig das Testfeld. Was wohl nicht zuletzt daran liegt das bei NexXxoS XP³ Light das Wasser in allen Richtungen abtransportiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cpu-Temperatur nicht bereinigt um Wassertemperatur: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei der Temperatur muss sich der NexXxoS dann doch vom Phobya UC-1 Extreme geschlagen geben. Der Phobya Kühler führt hier, wenn auch nur knapp. Scheinbar mühelos stemmen hier beide Testkandidaten die 4,5Ghz. Die Ergebnisse wurden um die Wassertemperatur (27°C) bereinigt.
*Fazit*

*Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem NexXxoS XP³ Light bekommt man einen sehr leistungsfähigen Kühler, welcher sich keinesfalls hinter der Konkurrenz verstecken muss. Die Zeit für die Entwicklung scheint gut investiert gewesen zu sein, denn auch beim Durchfluss kann Alphacool hier punkten. Auch die Verarbeitung befindet sich auf einem hohen Level und auch wenn der Kühlerkörper "nur" aus Kunststoff besteht, so fühlt sich dieser dennoch durchaus wertig an.

Einen kleines Makel gibt es allerdings, während des Test löste sich der Aufkleber an einer Ecke, was der Kühlleistung keinen Abbruch tut wohl aber der Optik. Aber für einen Preis von aktuell 46,99€ ist dies durchaus verkraftbar. Von mir gibt es neben einer Kaufempfehlung noch die eine Auszeichnung für das gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Auch gibt es aufgrund der sehr guten Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers, sowie der gebotenen Leistung die höchste Auszeichnung verliehen, GOLD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Phobya UC-1 Extreme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Phobya UC-1 Extreme dominiert, wenn auch nur knapp, das Testfeld. Die zum Patent angemeldete Waveplate scheint hier die Geheimwaffe zu sein, welche Phobya mit dem UC-1 gekonnt ausspielt. Auch an der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts zu bemängeln, diese ist als nahezu perfekt zu bezeichnen. Aufgrund des Innenlebens leidet leider der Durchfluss etwas, was aber der Kühlleistung keinen Abbruch tut.

Aktuell ist der Phobya UC-1 Extreme für 64,99€ erhältlich und damit knapp 20€ teurer als der Kühler aus dem Hause Alphacool. Allerdings gibts es auch hier, in Anbetracht der gebotenen Leistung eine Kaufempfehlung. Auch hier gibt es aufgrund der sehr guten Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers, sowie der gebotenen Leistung die höchste Auszeichnung verliehen, GOLD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich hoffe das Review gefällt und wie immer ist ein Feedback gern gesehen.*
​


----------



## DjTomCat (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Sehr schöner Test!


----------



## Badt (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Danke.

Ziel ist es den Test im Laufe des Jahres kontinuierlich noch um weitere Modelle zu erweitern, welche ähnlich detailiert betrachtet werden sollen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

danke für diesen test! 
kommt mir ganz gelegen, da ich vorhabe, mein system mit dem alphacool cool answer 240 kit auszustatten. ob ddc/xt oder lt/st bin ich zwar noch nicht ganz schlüssig, aber da hab ich auch noch genug zeit, mir das zu überlegen.


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Danke für den Test,
Wollte mich gerade mit der Welt des LC bekannt machen, da kommt mir das hier genau richtig


----------



## Badt (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Freut mich wenn ich euch helfen konnte!


----------



## TSchaK (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Guter Test und wenn er noch mit weiteren Modellen erweitert wird wäre das Perfekt 

Mich würde ein Vergleich zu einem HEATKILLER 3.0 interessieren


----------



## Badt (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Ich schau mal was sich da machen lässt .


----------



## mochti01 (14. Januar 2013)

Sehr interessantes Review! Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## e_MJ_ay (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

danke für den test war gerad am überlegen welchen der beiden ich mir holen soll jetzt weis ich bescheid danke sehr


----------



## Badt (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [User Review] Mini CPU-Kühler Roundup - Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light vs. Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Gern geschehen. Bald gibts auch mal wieder Nachschub.


----------

